# The Ted Heap for Constable Golf Tournament



## TEDDYKGB (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey everyone,

My father, Ted Heap, will be running for Harris County Constable in Precinct 5 in the upcoming election. As a fundraiser we will be holding a golf tournament a Hearthstone Country Club on June 1. I would like to invite anyone who would like to play in the tournament or donate as hole sponsor to follow the link below and sign up. All the details are in the link. Also if you would like to pass it along, please feel free to send out the link or there is also an option to print out the tournament flyer. If you have any questions PM me. Thank you in advance for your support.

http://tedheapforconstable.com/


----------



## TEDDYKGB (Jun 7, 2012)

Also, if you would like to donate something to the silent auction please PM me. We are trying to receive all items by May 1.


----------

